# Modbus oder Netzwerkvariablen



## Passion4Automation (1 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe Fragen bzgl. der Kommunikation zwischen 2 Wago Controllern. Es handelt sich um einen 750 8202 und 750 881.
Beide arbeiten autark ihr Programm ab, nun möchte ich zwischen den Controllern ein paar Bits austauschen. 

Sind hier Netzwerkvariablen das richtige? Wenn ja ist die Kommunikation sicher bzw. gibt's Datenverlust?

Mit modbus würde das ganze auch funktionieren, aber muss der slave da dumm sein, also ohne Anwenderprogramm? 

Danke.


----------



## GLT (1 Januar 2019)

Wieso sollte bei Modbus der Slave "dumm" sein müssen? Muss er nicht.
Probleme gäbe es nur, wenn ein Lokal laufendes Programm und der Master auf gleiche HW konkurrierend Zugriff bekommen sollte, was nicht sein darf.

Mir fiel gerade ein, dass NVs zwischen V2.3 und 3.5 ein wenig zickig sein können, weshalb in der Vergangenheit dann Modbus die Wahl war. Ansonsten war NV die bequemere Möglichkeit.


----------



## Blockmove (1 Januar 2019)

Das Verhalten der Modbus-Veriablen ist bei Codesys 2 und 3 auch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Passion4Automation (1 Januar 2019)

Ich dachte immer Modbus wird nur bei den dummen Kopplern verwendet. Also wenn Modbus, dann nur auf interne Merker schreiben. 
Ich werde es jetzt mal mit NV, s testen. Sind ca. 10 Bits die gelesen und beschrieben werden sowie ein Temperatur Wert. 

Ich habe am PFC noch CS 2.3 laufen, aber danke für den Hinweis. 

Das mit dem modbus konfigurator sieht doch etwas aufwendiger aus.


----------



## ccore (8 Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie oben beschrieben ist die Kombination NW-Variablen Codesys 2.3 und Codesys 3 nicht immer so einfach. Deswegen hatte ich mir mal eine Anleitung gemacht. 






Ich hoffe man erkennt etwas. Wenn nicht PN an mich dann kann ich dir das PDF zukommen lassen. 

Gruß
ccore


----------

